# What to feed a pregnant cat.



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

Since Penny is here until she gets into the vets I came to notice I have no idea how to care for a pregnant cat. I've never been around anything pregnant (save for when my mother was pregnant with my brother but I was 8 then, didn't pay much attention) and so do I need to feed Penny differently then I would any other cat? More meals during the day, a certain type of food? I'd really like to bath her as well, she is cleaning herself consatntly in her "area" but she smells like a litter box probably from her accident in her carrier but don't want to stress her out with a bath. Should I just leave her be on that as well? Are there signs I should I watching for that will give me warning on when she will be going into labor? I'm really at loss with all of this.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Wht does she eat now? If she eats dry food you should switch to a kitten food. If she's fed wet food of good quality you only have to feed her more often.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

http://moggycat13.tripod.com/id85.html
http://cats.about.com/od/faqspregnancya ... rqueen.htm 
http://www.petcaretips.net/pregnant_cat.html 
http://www.cat-pregnancy-report.com/
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index ... 921AAQkkuo 


Good luck!


----------

